# NBA 2k7 player ratings (Kings)



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/kings.html

Before I saw other teams I thought 'way off', but looking at some other teams, 2K is being pretty strict with the ratings this year, for everyone. McGrady 91? Duncan 96? _Francis 80_?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I've seen some of the other artings for other teams and have disagreed with those; yet the ratings for the Kings seems fariyl accurate. Nothing glaringly or outrageous.

I think Bibby could be up to atleast and 85 and Ron maybe a 90. But nothing else you could really complain about IMO.

Unless I missed a realluy bad rating...which is entirely possible. :clown:


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

WTF! Bonzi's ball handling is higher than Ron's! You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got this game yesterday, and the Kings freakin suck in this game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Legend_33 said:


> I just got this game yesterday, and the Kings freakin suck in this game.



lol. EDIT the player ratings...... :angel:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

those ratings seem rather high.. higher than usual anyway. it's good to see bibby and artest getting some respect. not sure if brad miller and bonzi are worth that high.. i'd say 77 would be fair for both players. john salmons 75?

i guess they're trying to make up for previous seasons where they underrate the kings.



> McGrady 91? Duncan 96? Francis 80?


dude(t-mac) is one of the best in the league when healthy... duncan may be a tad high.. even in his prime he was usually low 90's or even high 80's, so i don't understand how now with nagging injuries and less athletism and stamina that he's rated higher than ever.

francis at 80 is a tad high also.. 78 would be good considering he does have individual talent.

the ratings are usually too high for most players anyway, so they _should_ be strict this year. a few exception like bibby and artest are always underrated but they're finally getting the respect this year. should be a good game, especially for kings fans.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*THIS*

*GAME*

*IS*

*SICK*




and i mean that in a good way.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> *THIS*
> 
> *GAME*
> 
> ...


I'm going to go out in buy out. How is franchise mode? Anything new?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

3-team trading, other than that not much in franchise. I played that game all weekend and didn't get tired. :banana:


----------

